
All Belgian residents issued with iodine tablets to protect against radiation - rkrzr
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/04/28/all-belgian-residents-issued-with-iodine-tablets-to-protect-agai/
======
rkrzr
Makes you wonder how safe those old power plants _really_ are...

Both the Netherlands and Germany have recently asked Belgian officials to shut
down two of their oldest plants.

~~~
Someone
If you read how the two Belgian plants 'operated' (my impression: shut down,
repairs, restart, discover a small problem a few days later shut down, repeat)
the last few years, it surely makes you wonder. Wikipedia doesn't give much
confidence, either.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tihange_Nuclear_Power_Statio...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tihange_Nuclear_Power_Station):
_" Since 2006 there has been a leak of 0.5-2 liters per day of mildly
radioactive water from a deactivation-bath. After this was notified to the
Belgium Federal Agency for Nuclear Control (FANC) (nl) Electrabel tried to
find the cause of the leak. But on 11 July 2012 it became apparent that the
leakage still exists. According to FANC this issue is "under control" and no
radioactivity leaks outside the building"_

I know a nuclear reactor is all kinds of piping with hot sometime extremely
reactive stuff flowing through it, so leaks are almost avoidable, but that
text makes it look as if they cannot even find the cause (or worse: do not
want to find it because they would have to spend money to repair it then) and
use "but it is only inside the building" as an excuse. For me, that sounds as
if there is a permanent problem with one of the defense rings.

------
thedaemon
So this is where Nuka Cola originates.

